# roughin it outdoors



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Did you all see that fog photo on roughin it outdoors last night? wonderful picture, good lookin sob's to! probably get them signed for 10 bucks a piece :mrgreen:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome...yep I'd say 2 mighty fine die hard TM anglers. Too bad we missed it...so in case some of you missed the photo...here it is...I'm sure looked Awesome on the big screen.

WTG rick_rudder if this is the photo that was posted.

[attachment=0:2g2sq9el]rick_rudder.jpg[/attachment:2g2sq9el]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sure was and Eakle had some very nice things to say about you Kim.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is that your pic rick_rudder ?

I think it's cool !!! :-|O|-: 

10 bucks ?? Come with a frame ? :wink:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> Is that your pic rick_rudder ?
> 
> I think it's cool !!! :-|O|-:
> 
> 10 bucks ?? Come with a frame ? :wink:


Yep thats rick_rudder...took the photo of our faithful die hard TM anglers friends Thanksgiving day. ****...****...with a triple damnnnnnnnnnnnnnn wish I would've seen it on the big screen. Oh well just glad others found it to be a nice photo and worthy of the big sceen. :wink:

Frame...hmmmm...coffee (2-cafe mochas with 3 raw sugars 'steamed-in') and we could make a deal with autographs being a possibility.... :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> Frame...hmmmm...coffee (2-cafe mochas with 3 raw sugars 'steamed-in') and we could make a deal with autographs being a possibility....


That's a good deal K2....so, the way I figure, you already owe me three pic's !!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> > Frame...hmmmm...coffee (2-cafe mochas with 3 raw sugars 'steamed-in') and we could make a deal with autographs being a possibility....
> 
> 
> That's a good deal K2....so, the way I figure, you already owe me three pic's !!!


Hmmmm just because you can't figure out where we are on the hard deck! Ha don't think so. This year I'll have a special little landmark easily spotted so you can find us and bring us our cafe mochas...When we hit the hard deck I'll have a photo and leave it at that as to the landmark. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Oh and like Grandpa D we'll have a two way tuned into 7.0 or 7.2.

But not to distract from ricks post they are two great anglers we highly respect and who think out side the box when TM fish'n...we've learned from them and that's what it's all about IMHO.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Incredibile photo!


----------

